
Settings required to run Windows 8 in VirtualBox - rodh257
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/SysAdmins/OS/Windows/2003Server/you-need-to-have-hardware
======
darklajid
> After BOIS has been configured, you need to do a reboot, shut down, wait
> about 10 seconds and then start up again.

Ignoring the BIOS spelling thing: What is this 10 second wait here? Magic?
What do I have to say and which type of animal should I offer to the machine?

More serious: Why?

~~~
crististm
This is mostly a safer version of a quick power on/off/on. Some badly designed
power sources will cough when they start with charged capacitors... Ten
seconds is neither enough nor too much.

------
jinushaun
Got Win8 installed on VirtualBox just fine on my Dell laptop, but network
adapters didn't work for me. So no internet. :(

I went with the virtual hard drive technique (<http://hnsl.mn/win8vhd>)
instead and it worked perfectly. I'm now dual booting Win8 and Win7. :)

------
sciurus
No luck for me with the 64-bit build in VMware Fusion 3.1.3. I hear it runs on
VMware Fusion 4 though. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2996520>

------
blueplz
I'm trying the 32 bit developer preview on Virtual Box 4.0.12 with Host as a
WinXpSP3 system. Even with the above settings I keep getting a "computer needs
to restart" error. Anyone faced/solved this issue?

~~~
blueplz
Never mind. I hadn't turned on virtualization in my BIOS. Its working now.

------
est
Does anyone know how to enable IO APIC on VMWare?

My attempt to install Win8 DP only gets a "HAL INITIALIZATION FAILED" error in
the setup screen.

------
captain-asshat
Hi Rod!

Networking didn't initially work for me but I got it going by using NAT with
an Intel card; seems they included drivers for them.

------
chaud
Has anyone been able to make mouse integration work correctly? That is the
only thing that I haven't been able to make work correctly.

~~~
chaud
Yeah, I had enable absolute pointing device unchecked. Silly answer to go with
my silly question.

------
richbradshaw
Has anyone been able to use it in Bootcamp on a Mac?

~~~
karolisd
I was able to install it on my MacBook. But the Bootcamp CD installer doesn't
load. So I guess it "worked" but I have to hard click everything with my
trackpad and I can't scroll with it.

It just feels like a tablet operating system over Windows 7. The new interface
is kind of stupid without a touch screen.

------
barista
Also it is important to do a full power shutdown, not just reboot if you are
enabling virtualization in BIOS for the first time.

